# Help visitor forgotten medication



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone help with a visitor who has come on holiday and not brought enough of her sleeping tablets

Where can she go to get an urgent prescription ??

TIA


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

BUMP surely someone can help ????

Can she go to a hospital or a local clinic ????

If I knew I would tell her - out of 43 views no-one knows - come on guys please


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, of course she can go to any doctor and they will easily give her the perscription if asked. In some cases, although it is no longer allowed a pharmacist will even given perscription medicines without a perscription. But, you would have to know someone who is friendly with a pharmacist :-0 If she is also in Paphos try Dr. Marangos who I believe is at the Evangelismos still. We usually go to Dr. Froujke but she is away on holiday now.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, of course she can go to any doctor and they will easily give her the perscription if asked. In some cases, although it is no longer allowed a pharmacist will even given perscription medicines without a perscription. But, you would have to know someone who is friendly with a pharmacist :-0 If she is also in Paphos try Dr. Marangos who I believe is at the Evangelismos still. We usually go to Dr. Froujke but she is away on holiday now.


Thank you very much Cleo for your reply I will pass this info on

BTW your friend / client Leo ( DBX ) sends his regards :eyebrows:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

No problem! Say hello to Leo and his mother from me and my wife. I see you must be neighbors


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> No problem! Say hello to Leo and his mother from me and my wife. I see you must be neighbors


Indeed we are lol

Thank you Cleo take care


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For future reference, in case of urgent need for medications during the hours that pharmacies are closed go to

Welcome to Cytanet Official Website

There is a section which gives you the duty pharmacies phone numbers.
As Cleo said, many pharmacies will give medication over the counter which in the Uk you need a prescription for, so it is always worth ringing to find out if you can get what you need without having to go to a doctor.


----------



## mulder_149 (Sep 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> For future reference, in case of urgent need for medications during the hours that pharmacies are closed go to
> 
> Welcome to Cytanet Official Website
> 
> ...


Hey Cleo, nice to see another American here in Cyprus. Original poster, hope all is well, my wife had some similar issues and all we did was go to our local pharmacy and they gave us the meds without a prescription. Although side note, my wife's meds are simple birth control so nothing serious, sleeping pills might be another story.

Good Luck!

Nate


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

mulder_149 said:


> Hey Cleo, nice to see another American here in Cyprus. Original poster, hope all is well, my wife had some similar issues and all we did was go to our local pharmacy and they gave us the meds without a prescription. Although side note, my wife's meds are simple birth control so nothing serious, sleeping pills might be another story.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Nate


Hi Nate! Yes, there are a few of us lurking around :eyebrows: 
It is much easier and cheaper getting meds here for sure. In the US, we pay $60 with health insurance for a simple antibiotic and in Cyprus it is $6!! Crazy!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi guys just a quick update, she used our clinic here in Kamares as a visitor and the doctor was wonderful and sorted her out

Thanks for all the info


----------

